

Experimenting with the YouTube audio fingerprinting system - BioGeek
http://www.csh.rit.edu/~parallax/

======
mdd
We've been hearing lately that "the kids" prefer the degraded sound quality of
MP3 files: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=511615>

Anyone want to bet that, a year or two from now, we'll be reading that "the
kids" prefer listening to sped-up music?

Also, I object to The Waitresses being labelled "one hit wonders". The author
apparently forgot about the ubiquitous holiday song "Christmas Wrapping".

------
alx
Really interesting reading, to learn how Youtube build its signature, and the
get the works-for-all solution: increase your copyrighted music speed by 5%,
ingenius :)

------
kwamenum86
"Apparently they don't really care about repeat infringers"

I would be careful about operating under this assumption. Google's habit of
locking out accounts across all of their services is well-documented. You
wouldn't want that to happen over something silly.

------
zandorg
As I keep saying on HN, if people hosted 9mb clips on their own webserver,
with Flash video streaming technology, there would be no way of censoring it.

Not quite off-topic, but related is: Can you currently stream Flash video off
an Apache webserver? If not, would a startup writing a plugin for it be a good
opportunity?

------
quilby
Does anyone know if YouTube actually removes clips containing parts of
copyrighted films? I doubt it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_video_fingerprinting>

------
queensnake
Eh - what's the bet some do-gooder Googler reads HN and lowers the thresholds
/ throws in some more types of checking, and it's an arms race, and this
person will have just helped them to improve. Still, /someone/ had to do it.

------
zemaj
Great read! It would be nice if someone tested if 5% increases in video
content also get through. I wonder if this will lead to a new generation of
piracy on YouTube,

------
kwamenum86
A 165 second chunk from the end of the song passed as well. One may only need
a slightly altered mix of the song to circumvent the audio filter.

~~~
eru
How about only speeding up the first 30s for 5% and then slowly going back to
the natural pace?

------
dejb
Wow he shelled out $349 for Adobe Audition 3. That is dedication.

------
norova
Fantastic read, thanks for sharing!

